# Reducing BG quickly



## brileo (Jun 24, 2016)

I have been having problems recently, as it appears that no matter what I eat, my BG goes quite high eg yesterday pre breakfast was 7 (1 Weetabix and banana), post - 2 hrs later, BG was 20.
Medication, as advised by Consultant was taken along with breakfast.
Insulin - Insuman Basal 30 units.
Metformin 1g
Gliclazide 80 mg.
Question is - is there anything I can do to bring down numbers rapidly.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi. I'm thinking it may be the amount of carbohydrates you are eating. 
Bananas are quite high in carbs and from memory I'm not sure about carbs in weetabix. Others here will know. 
I have reduced the amount of starchy carbs I eat ie Potatoes, rice, bread and pasta and my BGs are much better plus I'm losing weight slowly but surely
sadly fruit including berries seem to spike my BG too.

Could you give us an idea of the sort of meals and snacks you normally eat


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 24, 2016)

brileo said:


> (1 Weetabix and banana),


That could do it, a lot of T2's don't tolerate carbs for breakfast, many have protein only such as an egg.....


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 24, 2016)

What do marathon runners eat before/after a race ?  They are not all cheeky monkeys ?  Banana's  are quick acting carbs. I might have 4 a year.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 24, 2016)

One Weetabix and milk - 20g carb - increases my BG by 6.0.  Two of em instead - the box says 30g - but I'd call it 35g - because it would shoot mine up by 11 ish.  And add the banana to that and shoot it up another 6-ish.

Admittedly - I haven't got any of my own insulin.  Clearly the Gliclazide is not increasing your own insulin production by anywhere near enough to deal with that amount of carbohydrate, at that time of day (and if you have Insulin Resistance, you are most likely to be most resistant, first thing) is it?

And - are you/they 100% sure that YOU are still producing your own?


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 25, 2016)

The whole point of testing is to see what effect different foods have on you.  It looks like you shouldn't be eating Weetabix or bananas!  There isn't much you can do to bring the numbers down (except maybe exercise) but you can stop them getting so high.  As Martin says, try something low carb like scrambled egg or just Plain Yogurt.  It might be worth asking your consultant/GP if you can increase the Metformin, with those reading 1g twice a day is a more likely dose (e.g. 2g per day).


----------



## bilbie (Jun 25, 2016)

brileo said:


> I have been having problems recently, as it appears that no matter what I eat, my BG goes quite high eg yesterday pre breakfast was 7 (1 Weetabix and banana), post - 2 hrs later, BG was 20.
> Medication, as advised by Consultant was taken along with breakfast.
> Insulin - Insuman Basal 30 units.
> Metformin 1g
> ...


If you want to eat that type of diet, I would ask the Dr about including a meal time insulin, along with your basal insulin.
If it was me, I'd eat lower carbs, something like a LCHF way of eating and I still might need a bit of meal time insulin in the future too.


----------



## brileo (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone, these are (were) two of my fave foods, trophywench - Consultant once mentioned that I was not producing any insulin, but kinda glossed over it.
I am (have been) totally addicted to sweet things and finding it very difficult just now - I have been trying to do the slimming world diet, to lose a bit of weight but I am getting totally confused, going between the two, I need to get my act together and concentrate on low carbs first and foremost.
Vicsetter I am taking 1g two times daily, just saw Doc who seemed to think everything should stay the same, am seeing DN on 6th July, so we'll see what she says.
Thanks again for the replies


----------



## trophywench (Jun 25, 2016)

Well if you aren't producing ANY insulin - why the hell are you on the Gliclazide? - it 'encourages' your pancreas to produce more of it.  However if it's already a dead parrot - it can't!


----------



## Radders (Jul 10, 2016)

I find the new high protein Weetabix and Oatibix produce a smaller spike than normal Weetabix. I have mine with unsweetened soya milk as well which has very small amounts of carbs and tastes creamier too to me. Sprinkling with 15g ground flax seed also makes it more filling and slows it down, and a teaspoon of cinnamon makes it taste better. I wouldn't risk a banana as well, though I do eat them later in the day. I'm not type 2 but I do find tolerating carbs more tricky first thing. Being vegetarian and having a digestive system that demands fibre means I haven't abandoned cereals altogether but I know many do.


----------



## GregP (Jul 30, 2016)

brileo said:


> Thanks everyone, these are (were) two of my fave foods, trophywench - Consultant once mentioned that I was not producing any insulin, but kinda glossed over it.
> I am (have been) totally addicted to sweet things and finding it very difficult just now - I have been trying to do the slimming world diet, to lose a bit of weight but I am getting totally confused, going between the two, I need to get my act together and concentrate on low carbs first and foremost.
> Vicsetter I am taking 1g two times daily, just saw Doc who seemed to think everything should stay the same, am seeing DN on 6th July, so we'll see what she says.
> Thanks again for the replies


I've found that focusing my diet around blood glucose control has led to massive weight loss. So maybe don't worry so much about what slimming world says, and just focus on diabetes control, you might see some really positive unintended consequences!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 30, 2016)

Sounds like discussing medication with diabetes specialist nurse is at least part of the solution. Perhaps also incorporating a walk or other exercise before or after breakfast? As well as considering whether to continue eating foods at breakfast that raise your blood glucose significantly.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 1, 2016)

GregP said:


> I've found that focusing my diet around blood glucose control has led to massive weight loss. So maybe don't worry so much about what slimming world says, and just focus on diabetes control, you might see some really positive unintended consequences!


Me too.  I've lost a ridiculous amount of weight by following a low carb/full fat regime.  I still count calories, but my primary focus is on controlling blood glucose.  After a lifetime of mad sporadic dieting and binge eating I've finally found something that works and, more importantly, I find relatively easy to maintain.  Hurrah for LCFF!


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 1, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Well if you aren't producing ANY insulin - why the hell are you on the Gliclazide? - it 'encourages' your pancreas to produce more of it.  However if it's already a dead parrot - it can't!


I agree totally with Jenny. If everything you eat sends your blood sugar high, and the consultant has said you aren't producing insulin, then all the tablets in the world won't help. The Gliclazide is a waste of time. You'd be better off on multi dose insulin, though persuading your diabetes team to make the change could be problematic, but from what you say it's the right thing to do.


----------

